# Twins via IVF?



## LLbean

Ok now I want to know, how many of you were lucky to get your twins via IVF and how many tries did you have? Also...boys? girls? combo?

And if you don't mind telling me your age too that would be great!

Asking all of this cause it is looking like IVF for us...someone told me there the chances of multiples via IVF are like 25%...so now I am wondering


----------



## Kristin83

Hi :wave:

We conceived using IVF (ICSI) on our first try. We are having 2 boys :D Oh and I'm 28 (hubby is 26)

We had 2 eggs put back which is why we are having twins, they are not identical. 

Good luck with IVF and if you need advice or have questions feel free to PM me :D


----------



## LLbean

congrats!!!! May I ask...why did you have to do IVF?


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks :D hubby had low counts (.2 million) due to undescended testicles and a double hernia....the urologist we saw thinks they must have waited too long to do surgery (he was 2) and the tissue atrophied, killing his body's ability to produce sperm


----------



## LLbean

Oh ok, that makes sense. May I ask what meds they put you on and how many eggs were retrieved? I'm doing the dye test tomorrow and won't now of a plan until the week after... How was the process for you? Is it painful? They took 7 vials of blood from me last week to run tests...

Hope we are as lucky as you and get results on the first try


----------



## Kristin83

I was on birth control at the beginning and then lupron injections to stop ovulation....and then started menopur and follistim injections (so 3 injections a day for a bit). They got 17 eggs, 10 were mature and 6 made it to 5 days (so we froze the extra 4). The injections you get used to pretty fast, the needle is small and doesn't really hurt. The side effects were kinda annoying, I was really tired and bloated and bc of there being so many eggs my ovaries were pretty large and ached alot. The procedures themselves weren't bad, during retrieval I was knocked out...had some pain the rest of that day but not too bad and the transfer was fine too...i just took time off from work and relaxed during that time. They do a lot of blood work..but I got used to that too. The whole process was worth it though, I had weekly ultrasound until I was about 15 weeks (bc it was ivf and bc of twins) and after that it was every 3 to 4 weeks. I'm back now to every 2 weeks


----------



## Alexapoo

Fancy finding you here too Kristin ha ha ha 

I am pregnant with triplet boys via 1st IVF/ICSI. I am 36 and hubby had low sperm count also. I have 3 kids from a previous marriage all naturally conceived and I have no issues. I was put on Lupron then Menopur. Had 11 follicles and 7 eggs and all 7 fertilized and 4 were put back (he said due to my age) and 3 "took." I definitely think there is more of a chance of multiples when it is the man who only has issues.


----------



## ever hopefull

Hello. I'm currently 12 weeks PG with twins - don't know what sort they are yet!! We had ICSI due to my PCOS and DH's low sperm count. I had 14 eggs retrieved, 11 fertilised, 3 made it to blastocyst, 2 were of better quality on the day so had those 2 put back in. And they both decided to stay!!

I had a m/c last year so am very cautious but have had scans every 2 weeks and things are, touch wood, progressing as they should. I have my next scan on Thurs so, fingers crossed for that one!!

Good luck on your IVF journey.

(It was our 2nd attempt)


----------



## ahbon

Just had my two little girls at age 40:

IVF 1 - 5eggs retreived - 1 put back day 3 - negative
IVF 2 - 5eggs retreived - 3 put back day 3 - very early miscarriage
IVF 3 - 7eggs retreived - 3 put back day 5 - twin girls born on 15/7/11 :)

good luck - it's a hard journey but one worth while when you get your baby/ies :)


----------



## Mea

My 3 are all from ivf, hubby had low sperm count and literally no mobility. 

ICSI 1 5 eggs fertilised 2 put back we had Josh who is 3
FET 1- we had 2 put back negative result
FET 2- we had our last frosty put back negative result
ICSI - we had 4 fertilised had 1 put back as they went to blasts negative 
FET - we had 2 blasts put back and had boy/girl twins. 

Also I am now 39 and hubby is 40.


----------



## bek74

Hubby and I already had 3 naturally conceived boys when I then had my tubes clamped, years later I tried reversal had a heap of test and operations over a 3 yr period with no luck so we decided to try IVF had 11 eggs, 9 took and 2 were put back in and both took first round and have Boy/Girl twins born at 28wks on May 9th 2010. I am now 37 ( 36 when conceived) and hubby is 46 (45 when conceiced)
Good luck


----------



## lizziedripping

Ok - I didn't have IVF, but my friend did at the same time as we conceived the twins. She had one ICSI cycle due to dh having poor quality sperm, and it worked first time. She conceived twin girls at the age of 42 and had 2 healthy babies at 43! Wanted you to know that because she is older but it still worked first time.

From memory they retrieved 9 eggs, and from those 4 were top grade embryos after fertilisation x


----------



## LittleStars

Despite conceiving DD naturally after two cycles we resorted to IVF when we found ourselves infertile for an extended period of time. DH has near zero sperm count and I don't ovulate normally and have dual blocked tubes. 

We did IVF twice, first cycle was BFN, second cycle BFP with fraternal twin girls. Retrieved 8 mature eggs, 100% fertilized, transferred 2. I was 34 at conception.

Friend of my daughter's mother have IVF, BFP first cycle, same clinic but different doctor. Tranferred 2, had triplets (ident. twin girls and a fraternal sister). I would estimate she was approx. 35 at conception.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## LLbean

wow thanks everyone!

Well I am 41 and just had a very early MC...had I not been looking I would have assumed I was a week late and left it at that...but we have been trying a while...hubby's sperm was a tad off and now it is fine...I think I MC due to low progesterone (my stupid GYN would not put me on it) so now we are looking at IVF cause of time ticking away...I have one child already (an adult I should say lol) and I was really young when that happened and had no issues... this is a first for me, to actually TRY to get pregnant lol

I will keep you all posted on how it goes... doing the dye test today and next week they should tell me the course of action suggested.

Really hoping it takes the first time cause hubby is having sticker shock...so expensive! And I would LOVE twins


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had ICSI IVF seven years ago when i was 24. I fell pregnant first time and had my daughter Daisy. ICSI IVF cycle last year failed but tried again earlier this year and am now 23 weeks pregnant with twins - don't know if they are girls or boys - we are hoping for a surprise! I am now 31 and my husband is 34. We had to have IVF as myhusband had testicular cancer when he was 21 and the following chemo and then further operations to remove lymph nodes from his groin when the cancer spread caused nerve damage which rendered him completely infertile. Been a long and hard journey but definately worth every second!!! Good luck.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## LLbean

So the dye test went well and was painless. Our appointment to get a plan of action is next Wednesday!

While there I saw a couple with their brand new baby, they took him there so the doctors would see the baby. I had a chance to catch them outside later and asked... they did one cycle of full on IVF, it did not take but they still had embryos left so they did a transfer and voila! They could not praise the group enough and said his sister also had to go through IVF and also was successful after 2nd try but at a different center which cost her twice as much! (although she is expecting twins lol)

Sounds like I am in the right place indeed!!! :-D


----------



## LLbean

LittleStars said:


> Despite conceiving DD naturally after two cycles we resorted to IVF when we found ourselves infertile for an extended period of time. DH has near zero sperm count and I don't ovulate normally and have dual blocked tubes.
> 
> We did IVF twice, first cycle was BFN, second cycle BFP with fraternal twin girls. Retrieved 8 mature eggs, 100% fertilized, transferred 2. I was 34 at conception.
> 
> Friend of my daughter's mother have IVF, BFP first cycle, same clinic but different doctor. Tranferred 2, had triplets (ident. twin girls and a fraternal sister). I would estimate she was approx. 35 at conception.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Kristin83

I'm happy your test went well and that you have your appointment soon! You'll have your :bfp: before you know it!


----------



## LLbean

Kristin83 I hope so too...and twin girls would be icing on top


----------



## Mea

Glad your appointment went well, keep us updated on how you get on x


----------



## knitbit

Good luck!


----------



## goonie4life

I have PCOS, bad eggs and damaged tubes.

Our first attempt failed they took 13 follicles and only 2 survived until transfer, both not very good quality.
Our second attemp was a success! with diffrent drugs, due to my eggs being so bad last time they put 2 back again (even though these ones were at 6 and 7 cells, which is what they should have been.) and we had 2 blasts left to be frozen...i am 20+4 WITH BOY/GIRL TWINS.
All the best to you!


----------



## LLbean

Great Goonie! Congrats on the twin pair...How exciting!!!

yes I will keep you all posted. As soon as I hear from Doctor Wednesday I will come to report...please keep a good thought for us


----------



## BlessedX2

We have two boys after undergoing IVF. We were unexplained so still don't know what the problem was. 

Our first try was successful, we had two put back and total 12 eggs collected out of which 7 fertilized. 

Good luck.


----------



## LLbean

BlessedX2 may I ask how old you were when that happened?


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi LLBean

I am 39 and just had ICSI for the first time in the UK. DH has low sperm count and poor morphology so they suggested this. Coz of my age they said we could have two put back, so we went for two day5 blastocysts. We managed to get one frozen as well. 

Found out on Thursday at the six week scan that both of them have taken and saw two heartbeat flickers. Still in shock!

I did everything I could for the 3 months before - good diet, gave up caffeine and booze, took omega3 supplements and had weekly acupuncture. Don't know if any of that made a difference, but we got a good result! 10 out of 11 eggs that were retrieved were in good shape and developed well.

Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## LLbean

That is fabulous!!! Congrats!

We go see the specialist on Wednesday to see what pan of action we are taking. All blood work and dye test have been done so results will be revealed ....hope we get lucky and it takes right away


----------



## LLbean

OK, officially on CD1 so IVF meds have begun!!!!


----------



## Kristin83

yay :happydance: good luck!


----------



## girl19722

good luck, keep us updated.

x


----------



## loz13

I was 31 when we started IVF. I have ende and have only half of one ovary left due to surgery to remove cysts - hubby perfect.

1st IVF - five eggs retreived, four okay - two back in. Failed
Two natural pregnancies occured after this - both ended in miscarrage.
2nd IVF - two eggs retreived, two back in - both took. Non-ID girls born December last year.

Now 33 and have fallen pregnant naturally and will have 13 months between twins and new baby brother!!!


Good Luck


----------



## cedrickerry

I was 36 when started ICSI cycle (male issue) at the end of last year. Over responded to the drugs (had 60 follicles and at one point they were ready to abandon) but luckily my hormone levels dropped at just the right time. Had 13 retrieved, 8 suitable, and 5 progressed. Turned 37 in the middle so had 2 transferred, and only had one suitable for freezing so couldn't fereze (my PCT requires 2 to fund). 6 week scan revealed both were sticky and am now 30 weeks! Don't know what flavour they are but both healthy and growing well. Good luck!


----------



## LLbean

that is so sweet Cedrickery!!!

I hope mine stick right away too...and both!

loz13...I am hoping for the twin girls scenario ;-) lets see what happens hehehe


----------



## LLbean

Ok so back from my CD5 appointment and all is going really well apparently

So far I have 6 follicles...3 on each side...and the Estrogen level is at 401 which I was told was really good so I am staying at 225IU of Gonal-F twice a day as well as .05cc of Lupron AND I don't have to go back till Tuesday which my veins appreciate LOL.


----------



## HelenFS

I had ivf (icsi) and we were successful with the twins on our 4th cycle. We were originally referred for my Dh's low sperm count but after failed attempts found out that I had immune issues that needed treating. 
We have boy/girl twins! I was 32 when I had them (just - they were born 2 days before my 33rd birthday!) 
Good luck. 
Xxxx


----------



## LLbean

well we are doing ICSI as well...lets see 

Congrats on your babies!!!!


----------



## Kristin83

your numbers look great :D


----------



## LLbean

well lets hope so...next appointment tomorrow... follicles need to develop into eggs and good ones at that LOL


----------



## Renee71

1st cycle Dec 2009: 4 good embryos, 2 implanted and 2 frozen. BFN
2nd cycle Dec 2010: previous 2 embryos thawed and implanted. BFP but miscarriage at 11 weeks (probably sooner, but was on anti-miscarriage drugs which I stopped at 10 weeks)
3rd cycle June 2011: 4 good embryos and all implanted. BFP and pregnant with twins. :cloud9:

I'm 40 and hubby is 43, so cut things a bit tight! I was slightly overweight with BMI around 30 and I have under-active thyroid. I have been extremely sick from 6 weeks and they reckon I have Hyperemesis Gravidarum - this is just Latin for excessive vomiting in pregnancy! I've been in and out of hospital and put on a drip several times due to dehydration. Still vomiting at 14 weeks and counting! :wacko: 

I'm 5ft 7in and weight has gone down from 84kg to 72kg at last check! Doctors don't seem to be concerned about twins and they are doing fine - it's just me that is having the hard time! I'm still in South Africa (we did all the IVF treatments here) and staying with my parents. Hubby Jim still in UK, but he has sold our bungalow at last (was on the market for 2 years and had 3 previous deals fall through). He hopes he pack everything and move to Cape Town in September. Cannot wait to be back together again , as we haven't seen each other (apart from on Skype) since May. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Renee:hugs: Hope he gets to you soon!

Best of luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## LLbean

Went in today...CD7...now I have 14 follicles.Estrogen is at 1079 which she said is great so I am to stay on 225 of Gonal-f for tonight and tomorrow morning, Lupron also stays the same. Have to go back tomorrow at 10:40am. They are also thinking the retrieval may be Sunday


----------



## Kristin83

yay :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Kristin83 said:


> yay :happydance:

well lets see how many of those follicles turn into great eggs and fertilize etc... and them hopefully are REALLY STICKY!


----------



## Bekkah75

My husband and I got Pregnant first time with IVF(ICSI) we are having twin boys. I am 36 and husband is 37.


----------



## Alwilan

Good Luck LLBean hope all goes well for Sunday x fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## S.A.Mommy

Hi there!

After 4 years of TTC, on our 1st ICSI attempt we got a BFP with results as follows:

15 eggs retrieved
13 fertilized
2 embies transferred on day 5
3 embies frozen on day 6

BFP 5DP5DT with good betas - 5W scan showed twins!!:headspin:


----------



## S.A.Mommy

S.A.Mommy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> After 4 years of TTC, on our 1st ICSI attempt we got a BFP with results as follows:
> 
> 15 eggs retrieved
> 13 fertilized
> 2 embies transferred on day 5
> 3 embies frozen on day 6
> 
> BFP 5DP5DT with good betas - 5W scan showed twins!!:headspin:

Oh, sorry, forgot to add: I'm 30, DH is 36


----------



## LLbean

That is GREAT!!!!

...looks like 18 follicles for me!

18 total:
~13 over 1.4 (5 of those over 2.0)
~3 at 1.2
~and 2 at 1.3

trigger is tonight at 9pm...ER is Sunday at 9am and I have to be there by 7:30am...can not eat or drink anything past midnight the night before.

Estrogen was 3024 and the lining they said was 17 something...anything above 7 is great.


----------



## Kristin83

Thats awesome! Good luck sunday! :D


----------



## Kristin83

Hope everything went well today!


----------



## LLbean

THANK YOU!

All went well...they did get 18 eggs after all. I'm supposed to get a call tomorrow morning at some point to tell me how they did so FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## emdrschk

I'm following all this like you don't even know! Can't wait to find out your results and hope you're feeling well. :)


----------



## LLbean

emdrschk said:


> I'm following all this like you don't even know! Can't wait to find out your results and hope you're feeling well. :)

They called today to say 
13 were mature enough to fertilize
out of that 8 are developing well

so tomorrow they will call again...hope all 8 do really well!

Feel free to check out my Journal for more details


----------



## LLbean

OK so...turns out they don't look at how they are today as they don't want to mess with them too much. The analogy was "it's like baking a cake, you don't want to keep opening the oven door or it won't rise" LOL

SOOOoooo... I have a "tentative" transfer time for tomorrow morning at 11:30am but she told me that it is 99% likely that it won't happen tomorrow and it will actually be on Friday She would call me tomorrow at about 9 or 9:30 to let me know either way.

I asked about how she thought I did results wise and she explained that anything over 50% is great...so in my case (she explained) out of 13 mature eggs we got 8 that fertilized so I did really good :-D

ok this is getting exciting now YEY!!!


----------



## LLbean

...got my call...tomorrow the transfer is at 12:30pm...I have to be there at 12:15 with a very full bladder LOL.

They will have the results of the PGD then. I hope they are all big and strong and healthy!!!!


----------



## Alwilan

How exciting, good luck for tomorrow and I hope everything goes fine x


----------



## LLbean

Thank you!

Hope they stick nice and cozy in there


----------



## Cuffy

Good luck! I will keep my fx for you!

I had my first cycle and a day 3 transfer with 1 A quality and 1 B quality and the result is I'm now sorting out my babies clothes for washing so everything is ready for their arrival! At least the unpleasant stuff is out of the way with the injections done and scans over, I took it easy in the 2ww, I didn't go to work because its a stressful environment and was very kind to myself-I also ate really well and carried on with keeping up my water intake.
Oh and I remember eating brazil nuts 2 good size ones each day-I don't know if anything helped but my pregnancy to date has been kind to me next to no worries-apart from being a loony mum2be!

I hope to read good results shortly!! x


----------



## Cuffy

Good luck! I will keep my fx for you!

I had my first cycle and a day 3 transfer with 1 A quality and 1 B quality and the result is I'm now sorting out my babies clothes for washing so everything is ready for their arrival! At least the unpleasant stuff is out of the way with the injections done and scans over, I took it easy in the 2ww, I didn't go to work because its a stressful environment and was very kind to myself-I also ate really well and carried on with keeping up my water intake.
Oh and I remember eating brazil nuts 2 good size ones each day-I don't know if anything helped but my pregnancy to date has been kind to me next to no worries-apart from being a loony mum2be!

I hope to read good results shortly!! x


----------



## LLbean

ok...only ONE embryo out of 8 passed all the tests so only one went back in...and it's a boy. Now lets see if it sticks


----------



## Cuffy

Good luck! Aw did you ask what the embryo was or is that how they do it where you are? x


----------



## LLbean

they asked me if I wanted to know what it was so I said yes and it is a Boy

they know because of the PGD testing they did on them all


----------



## Cuffy

Ok I thought maybe that was the case, I wondered when we had ours if they knew who was what. Sending lots of sticky glue x


----------



## LLbean

Cuffy said:


> Ok I thought maybe that was the case, I wondered when we had ours if they knew who was what. Sending lots of sticky glue x

They only know IF they did the genetic testing on them. Years ago it was not even available, now they do it and because of age mostly. That is how 8 big embryos became only one...all the others had one issue or another.

Have a friend that had IVF 7 years ago and she did not have PGD cause they didn't do it. The first batch didn't work (they only went by size to determine which to put back in) and out of the 2 they put back on the second batch only one made it...possible cause the other was not ok.

So PGD does limit things tons BUT it makes sure you have an absolute healthy embryo


----------

